# Sheer Idiocy.



## pnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe Atheism is just like a religion....

http://www.ocregister.com/news/bible-317251-gleason-say.html

Moral equivalents with Terry Jones.  Only with less guts.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 16, 2011)

“We want to make this a better world for secular and humanistic values,” Gleason said.

Religion it is!

I can't understand why a group of skeptics would want to change anyone's mind about anything?


----------



## pnome (Sep 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I can't understand why a group of skeptics would want to change anyone's mind about anything?



Nothing difficult for me to understand about that.  Just human nature.  But the tactics these guys are employing are just pathetic.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 16, 2011)

pnome said:


> Nothing difficult for me to understand about that. * Just human nature*



I suppose so. 



> But the tactics these guys are employing are just pathetic.



Yep, just like with so many people of faith, you attract more bees with honey than vinegar. Alot of churchs are like this, they want to make sure everyone knows what they stand against rather than what they stand for.


----------



## VisionCasting (Sep 16, 2011)

I can see the news story now "A crowd of almost 5 gathered to witness the event.  But 2 left when they realized nothing was being given away".

Regrettably, there are knuckle-heads on all sides of this issue.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 16, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> I can see the news story now "A crowd of almost 5 gathered to witness the event.  But 2 left when they realized nothing was being given away".
> 
> Regrettably, there are knuckle-heads on all sides of this issue.


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 16, 2011)

I would not say moral equivalent to Terry Jones. I would say intellectual equivalent. That equivalency rests somewhere below most primates and just above the average intelligence of an obama supporter.


----------



## pnome (Sep 16, 2011)

TheBishop said:


> I would not say moral equivalent to Terry Jones. I would say intellectual equivalent. That equivalency rests somewhere below most primates and just above the average intelligence of an obama supporter.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 16, 2011)

pnome said:


> Maybe Atheism is just like a religion....
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/news/bible-317251-gleason-say.html
> 
> Moral equivalents with Terry Jones.  Only with less guts.



Not a surprise! All it takes is someone else to believe as another does, get organized, set some sort of ground rules and another religion takes off. Soon someone else will like it but change it ever so slightly and there will be two, then four and on and on and on.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 16, 2011)

TheBishop said:


> ...That equivalency rests somewhere below most primates and just above the average intelligence of an obama supporter.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I suppose so.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, just like with so many people of faith, you attract more bees with honey than vinegar. Alot of churchs are like this, they want to make sure everyone knows what they stand against rather than what they stand for.



Agree.  
Atheist stand for absolutely nothing.
In America the only purpose of any atheist organization is to claim Christianity is false.
No platform.  No hospitals to help the needy.  No collections to help storm victims or help the poor.  But while the Christians are doing that, the atheist organizations are working to prove the Christians wrong.
It don't make sense do it??????

.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 16, 2011)

There are PLENTY of people who work in the Health Care Field that do not believe in a God.
There are PLENTY of people who do not believe in a God that contribute and donate time, money, and supplies to storm victims and the poor.
You do not have to believe in a God to help and care about others. Some people do it with all the care and compassion as others, just without the "gang colors" showing.
I do not think being a Christian and helping puts anyone on a higher rung than any other religion or person that does the EXACT SAME THINGS.


----------



## fishinbub (Sep 16, 2011)

bullethead said:


> There are PLENTY of people who work in the Health Care Field that do not believe in a God.
> There are PLENTY of people who do not believe in a God that contribute and donate time, money, and supplies to storm victims and the poor.
> You do not have to believe in a God to help and care about others. Some people do it with all the care and compassion as others, just without the "gang colors" showing.
> I do not think being a Christian and helping puts anyone on a higher rung than any other religion or person that does the EXACT SAME THINGS.



I'm pretty sure I saw the words "atheist organization", not "atheist individuals"...


----------



## bullethead (Sep 16, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw the words "atheist organization", not "atheist individuals"...



I guess your right. Maybe in their organization it is not required to pay to play so the cash is not there to do something as a group.

Can't have a group without individuals....


----------



## pnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Agree.
> Atheist stand for absolutely nothing.
> In America the only purpose of any atheist organization is to claim Christianity is false.
> No platform.  No hospitals to help the needy.  No collections to help storm victims or help the poor.  But while the Christians are doing that, the atheist organizations are working to prove the Christians wrong.
> ...



Now Ronnie,  there are plenty of secular charities out there.  Stop trying to claim that Christians hold a monopoly on charity.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 16, 2011)

pnome said:


> Now Ronnie,  there are plenty of secular charities out there.  Stop trying to claim that Christians hold a monopoly on charity.



I agree, but when's the last time the "Greater Atlanta Chapter of the International Atheists Organization" organize and do something positive?

Maybe I'm wrong, but I've never heard of it happening.
Maybe someone will chime in and I'll have to take it back.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I agree, but when's the last time the "Greater Atlanta chapter of the International Atheists Organization" organize and do something positive?
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I've never heard of it happening.
> Maybe someone will chime in and I'll have to take it back.



i don't have to belong to any group to do good for people ... i think big groups like that and churches the over head involved sucks up the money ..


----------



## bullethead (Sep 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I agree, but when's the last time the "Greater Atlanta Chapter of the International Atheists Organization" organize and do something positive?
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I've never heard of it happening.
> Maybe someone will chime in and I'll have to take it back.



http://foundationbeyondbelief.org/challengethegap


----------



## bullethead (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.squidoo.com/Atheist-Charities

I just did a quick search and more than a few examples are out there.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 16, 2011)

bullethead said:


> http://www.squidoo.com/Atheist-Charities
> 
> I just did a quick search and more than a few examples are out there.



I did a very quick look at some of them there.

I'm wrong.  There are atheist organized works going on.

Glad to see it.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 16, 2011)

Ronnie T. You are a stand up guy. Hats off to you!


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Atheist stand for absolutely nothing.



This is a false statement.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 19, 2011)

TheBishop said:


> This is a false statement.



You're right. What he should have said was that atheist get to make up what they stand for and on what foundation that choose to make a stand, and not a single other atheist should say one word to that person making the stand.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 19, 2011)

bullethead said:


> I guess your right. Maybe in their organization it is not required to pay to play so the cash is not there to do something as a group.
> 
> Can't have a group without individuals....



Don't give up so easily.  This topic has been done before.

Heck, Christians don't have a monopoly on charitable acts even among faith-based organizations.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 19, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Agree.
> Atheist stand for absolutely nothing.
> In America the only purpose of any atheist organization is to claim Christianity is false.
> No platform.  No hospitals to help the needy.  No collections to help storm victims or help the poor.  But while the Christians are doing that, the atheist organizations are working to prove the Christians wrong.
> ...



Not only is this incredibly judgmental, it is pretty much wrong all the way down the line.  Did you research this at all or did you just decide to type out what you feel to be presented as fact?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 19, 2011)

pnome said:


> Maybe Atheism is just like a religion....
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/news/bible-317251-gleason-say.html
> 
> Moral equivalents with Terry Jones.  Only with less guts.



How is this idiotic?


----------



## pnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> How is this idiotic?



It's not helping.  Whatever your goals are, destroying things that people hold sacred does not bring them to your side.  It just makes them hate you. 

Unless that's your goal.


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 20, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> How is this idiotic?



Becuase by design it is to infuriate not edcuate, which goes nowhere.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 20, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Agree.
> Atheist stand for absolutely nothing.
> In America the only purpose of any atheist organization is to claim Christianity is false.
> No platform.  No hospitals to help the needy.  No collections to help storm victims or help the poor.  But while the Christians are doing that, the atheist organizations are working to prove the Christians wrong.
> ...


Christians are not the only ones doing good. I don't know about Atheist organizations doing good but for sure, much is being done that is not Christian. Christians like to think their the only ones. As a matter of fact, considering the amount of churches around, I consider that they are hardly doing anything in porportion to what they should be capable of doing. Kind of like Oprah or Dr Phil giving away a house when hurricane Katrina came through _*EDIT, I should have read more before I posted something already covered.*_


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 20, 2011)

I think of the Shriners hospital. The biker rides where they deliver toys. Habitat homes. I can't remember, but I saw something about how much the Jews were doing on TV.


----------



## larrypeters83 (Nov 27, 2011)

pnome said:


> Maybe Atheism is just like a religion....


2 years ago i would have disagreed, as i was of the atheist position. in this 2 years though, i have come to realize that it takes just as much faith to be an atheist as it does to be christian. there is no proof of there being no god, just as there is no physical proof of there actually being a god, so the agnostic position now comes validly into play.


----------

